# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Ξένα πλοία - Foreign Ferries >  Rumba [Ornen]

## britanis

back to the end of the 60s

----------


## britanis

for the next time the last picture
2 old movies waiting for the cheap special offer :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

I recognise Appia, Fiorita in Corfu, Illyria, Jedinstvo, Istra/Dalmacija but the old ship with the Panamese flag although familiar I cannot recognise. Anyone?

----------


## Ellinis

Eίναι το RUMBA, που έκανε Ηγουμενίτσα-Κέρκυρα-Οτράντο.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Μπράβο ¶ρη και παιδευόμουν να θυμηθώ που το ξέρω. Από το τουριστικό γραφείο του πατέρα μου είχα εκατοντάδες διαφημιστικές μπροσούρες της δεκαετίας 60-70 οι οποίες δυστυχώς κάποια στιγμή μετακόμισης πετάχτηκαν. Μία από αυτές ήταν του Rumba.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Και μιας και αναφέραμε το Rumba, ας το δούμε και παλαιότερα σαν Ornen.

----------


## Ellinis

Μιας και το είχαμε συζητήσει σε αυτό το θέμα, ας δούμε και μια φωτογραφία για το πως φόρτωνε το RUMBA και γενικά τα μικρά αυτά καραβάκια που είχαν μετασκευαστεί για να παίρνουν και οχήματα σε κάποιο αυτοσχέδιο γκαράζ.
Η φωτογραφία είναι τραβηγμένη το 1967 στην Κέρκυρα στο ξεκίνημα ενός ταξιδιού του για το Οτράντο.

Image3.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Ellinis

Mια ωραία πόζα του "θηρίου" RUMBA από το φακό του Ian Schiffman. Ο "Σουηδός" αναφέρει εδώ οτι το καραβάκι ταξίδεψε με το σινιάλο της "R Line" το 1968-72. 

rumba.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μια φωτογραφία του συμπαθέστατου RUMBA στην Ηγουμενίτσα.

Rumba.jpg
Πηγή Katerina Stamatiou‎ - Παλιες φωτογραφιες της Ελλάδας- Old photos from Greece

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

To *RUMBA* στην Κερκυρα η Ηγουμενιτσα τον Ιουνιο 1969.
Σημ: Οσο για το Φιατακι, διαβαστε την ιστορια του εδω!
27 September 2013 
Two Men, A Fiat Multipla, A 14,500 Mile Journey https://theamazoeffect.blogspot.com/...XciKlKtq8ovFzE


42563721_2320539747975859_7904494963025510400_n.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μια φωτογραφία του RUMBA δια χειρός Antonio Scrimali
rumba1.jpg

και εδώ βλεπουμε τι συνέβαινε αν ένα όχημα δεν χώραγε να περάσει από το μικρό άνοιγμα του γκαράζ....  :Nevreness: 
rhumb.jpg
πηγή με άλλες δυο φωτογραφίες του πλοίου ως RUDIAE (το όνομα με το οποίο ταξίδεψε το 1966-68 στη γραμμή Οτράντο-Ελλάδα για τους αδελφούς Rubaudo) και πολλές ως ORNEN.

----------


## Ellinis

Το συμπαθές και ταλαίπωρο RUMBA σε φωτογραφία που ανέβηκε στην ομάδα "we love the small cruise ships" αν και μόνο οι κρουαζιέρες του έλειψαν να κάνει...

FB_IMG_1566322594593.jpg

----------

